# In love with cheating husband-I filed adultery, then had sex with him!!!



## janicebaby (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont know what to do having sex with my husband is considered "forgiveness" in Maryland, so the "grounds for adultery do not stand anymore. And lately even though we have had sex, and he says he is no longer seeing the other woman, he appears to still be cheating with someone, if not the same woman. My daughter and I have been staying with my mom (well she with me for four days and she with him for 3), I have filed but I havent served him. My goal is to catch him cheating again so my "grounds" of adultery will stand in court again. He says he misses me,he loves me and "this can be fixed". Why say all these nice loving things, if he has already changed the grounds for divorce, and if he wants to sleep with every woman on the east coast? What is his motive for keeping me close, if I cant use adultery any longer? My daughter is a mess, I am a mess. I love him, he is at least pretending to still have feeling for me, but he is still always going out, and not with me. He never tells me where he may have went, because he says its not any of my business now (but its hasnt even been 2 months, and he doesnt know I filed)But as soon as I put on a pair of heels he wants to know where I am going and who with. He also says he doesnt want me talking to guys. Why the show? because thats all he can be doing is putting on a show. How should I feel about his mixed messages?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

He wants his cake and eat it too!

Yes...it's completely normal to get mixed messages from your H. I know I did. They want both sides of the fence. When he is with you...he wants his family back. When he is with another woman and his friends, he wants the single life.

This happens all of the time. Keep moving forward with your life. It's tough to go through this.....


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

Trust your instinct - if you think he is seeing someone else - you are probably right. 
let me ask - when you caught him the last time - what happened? you moved out? did he admit to it? deny it? I would be curious to hear how he handled your initial confrontation about infidelity. Was divorce discussed after the last incident when he was with another woman? 
From what you have said - he didn't seem to express any type of remorse for his actions? He need to realize what he did was wrong & own to up to his bad choices. He needs to determine what factors came into play that he chose to be unfaithful.
If he is not willing or able to see his actions as the problem -then you are better off moving on with you life. 
He can say that he "loves your & misses you" but actions speak louder than words. Unless he can put his $$ where his mouth is & show you that he is seroius & wants to work things out with you
- you are better to keep working on you & moving forward with your life. 
I realize this is much harder said than done. 
best wishes


----------

